# How to determine whether the broker is reliable?



## Ms.Flames (Apr 28, 2012)

I tried checking their RERA license on DubaiLand.gov.ae but couldn't find anything. 

Did anyone previously deal with Triangle City Real Estate? Please let me know as soon as possible.

Here are their details:

Triangle City Real Estate 
RERA # : 2617	
P.O. Box 300629, Suite 10, Building X22, England Cluster, International City , Dubai


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

If their RERA license number doesn't come up they aren't registered and I would stay well clear.
That particular company appears to have been registered previously but not anymore so it sounds a bit fishy.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

agree with the above. will also just add that i have not noticed this company's name come up before either here on the forum or while apartment hunting.


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

QOFE said:


> If their RERA license number doesn't come up they aren't registered and I would stay well clear.
> .


Thursday I've been out on house hunting and I've met with some people. Some I found via internet and checked RERA license number upfront, some I got via 3rd party.

Having had a blast in the sun looking at villas, coming home I found out we've met with 2 guys from the same company. Both with a business card with a RERA number on it, but both business cards being different (sure office number, address and company logo on it but still different)

I checked again at RERA in the list of approved brokers and their company is on the list. If I drill down to the broker details both gentlemen do not appear... is this a scam ? or me being (too?) sensitive ?

thanks for any good guidance or opinion


----------



## kismatco (Oct 3, 2012)

my advise will be to stick with only registered ones even if you get some personal reference if they are n`t registered never use them , Recently a good friend of mine referred me to her friend (university student ) and said he will help me and i can trust him 100% ok fine , I left everything to him and what i got was he charged me double agent fee 2500 for his (i don't know even if they exists or not ) and 2500 for agent with which we signed documents . Apart from that including furniture etc it was almost 5k loss .. Lesson learned ,


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

kismatco said:


> my advise will be to stick with only registered ones even if you get some personal reference if they are n`t registered never use them , Recently a good friend of mine referred me to her friend (university student ) and said he will help me and i can trust him 100% ok fine , I left everything to him and what i got was he charged me double agent fee 2500 for his (i don't know even if they exists or not ) and 2500 for agent with which we signed documents . Apart from that including furniture etc it was almost 5k loss .. Lesson learned ,


so sorry to hear this and thanks for the good advice !


----------

